# DS #0858: Death Note Kira Game (Japan)



## T-hug (Feb 16, 2007)

^^ndsrelease-1514^^


----------



## Sil3n7 (Feb 16, 2007)

Sweet Im watching the anime on youtube now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




The game has a nice boxart I wonder what the gameplays like.


----------



## khalidosan (Feb 16, 2007)

YES!!!Finally!Now all we have to do is wait for a translation patch


----------



## Gaisuto (Feb 16, 2007)

I am urging people to translate this, I highly doubt this will get a State Side release any time soon. And as a precaution for the few people interested in this that can play it: The game follows the manga, not the anime. You can and probably will get spoiled.

:And for the ??? in Genre, consider this game an ultra serious Phoenix Wright styled game. You can control either Light Yagami/Kira (Left) or L (Right.) If you're Light, you want to try to convince everyone you're not Kira, while L needs to convince everyone who Kira is.

The series is awesome, and anyone who hasen't been watching it is stupid.


----------



## khalidosan (Feb 16, 2007)

And I love the icon!anyways, lets start a new thread for thoughts and ideas for the translation patch!whaddya say?!


----------



## Gaisuto (Feb 16, 2007)

QUOTE(khalidosan @ Feb 16 2007 said:


> And I love the icon!anyways, lets start a new thread for thoughts and ideas for the translation patch!whaddya say?!


I did make a topic urging a translation patch for this. Plans to translate Death Note: Kira Game?


----------



## scoozer (Feb 16, 2007)

omg, please do this translating this would be so nice


----------



## Sil3n7 (Feb 16, 2007)

Some Info about the game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://deathnote7.com/index.php?page=Conte...Note%20Game.php


----------



## Gaisuto (Feb 16, 2007)

For anyone able to get their hands on the game, and is actually able to play it... that Game Description page says it's Mutliplayer. Is it really?


----------



## Frankmans (Feb 16, 2007)

Finally it's released 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope someone can help us by making a translation patch lol


----------



## Gaisuto (Feb 16, 2007)

Well from the topic I made, there are plenty of hackers on board already if a translation does get out...that's just all that's needed.


----------



## Icarus (Feb 16, 2007)

ZOMG Death Note game !!!??? I wasn't expecting this at all. I wonder if you can write the names in death note by using the stylus


----------



## Qpido (Feb 16, 2007)

Maybe the multiplayer is for convincing other people that the person you're playing against is either Kira/You gotta kill L, you're opponent.

Q~


----------



## Gaisuto (Feb 16, 2007)

Okay, I just read this on another forum and it's too good to be true, so someone kick me in the face and tell me it's not:

Apparently if you're not playing the Story Mode, and you're just doing a for fun game, then any character in the series could be Kira or L, not necessarly Light and...uh...L...


----------



## Spikey (Feb 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Feb 16 2007 said:


> Okay, I just read this on another forum and it's too good to be true, so someone kick me in the face and tell me it's not:
> 
> Apparently if you're not playing the Story Mode, and you're just doing a for fun game, then any character in the series could be Kira or L, not necessarly Light and...uh...L...








 I want this game in English........ ARGH!


----------



## outphase (Feb 16, 2007)

Hate to break it to you, but I doubt a translation is coming. It's a very text heavy game after all.


----------



## rice151 (Feb 16, 2007)

Looks like a very busy weekend.. For the Japanese at least, Bleach 2nd and Death Note.   Too bad we can only play Bleach because Death Note seems to be mainly in Japanese and when you consided it's a text based adventure =


----------



## sipoon (Feb 16, 2007)

Cool bananas!!

If anyone haven't, they should read the manga, it's a cracker of a story, and the live action movie is pretty good too!! 
L in the movie voiced L in the anime, the guy was spot on

I always thought Deathnote was kinda like the  Mafia  party game


----------



## xflash (Feb 16, 2007)

all hope is not lost it might see a state side release considering the series has been licensed


----------



## res1 (Feb 16, 2007)

Anyone else experience graphical issues on the DS-X?


----------



## Gestahl (Feb 16, 2007)

Seeing strange colored bar on my M3Lite too.


----------



## sixb0nes (Feb 16, 2007)

Looks pretty boring, IMO. Nobody should waste their time translating this game.


----------



## kernelPANIC (Feb 16, 2007)

QUOTE(res1 @ Feb 16 2007 said:


> Anyone else experience graphical issues on the DS-X?


Yup. Got some graphical glitches on the title menu (just the bottom screen, top one seems fine) where some random sprites are displayed and it's impossible to make out the text. The rest of the game seems fine though, although I only played for like 3 minutes since, like sixb0nes mentioned, the game looks pretty boring...


----------



## shadowboy (Feb 16, 2007)

I am honestly beginning to wish sixbOnes would get warned/banned.  He was funny at first, but now he just seems like another stupid troll.

:  /

That said, **** yes!  Been waiting for this for a year, now I need meh translation patch.


----------



## Gaisuto (Feb 16, 2007)

I haven't seen this much demand for a DS Translation patch for a while. Not even the two Jump games had it in this high of a demand.


----------



## blackjack (Feb 16, 2007)

Yay! Shinigami


----------



## Deadmon (Feb 16, 2007)

QUOTE(outphase @ Feb 16 2007 said:


> Hate to break it to you, but I doubt a translation is coming. It's a very text heavy game after all.



Yea, I have my doubts too. There really is no point playing this game unless a translation patch comes out.
Well, only thing we can do is hope.

As for that story mode, it'd be fun to have Watashi as Kira..haha.


----------



## Elrinth (Feb 16, 2007)

QUOTE(deadmon @ Feb 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(outphase @ Feb 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Hate to break it to you, but I doubt a translation is coming. It's a very text heavy game after all.
> ...


and I want to bet money with you two guys where I place my bet on that there is a translation patch coming. Then again I presume you guys did only mean a official translation wasn't coming... There are anime-based games by Konami which become translated, but not too often i.e.: Hikaru no Go
and then u have that Shaman game which actually got a translation.

World of Warcraft is a very text heavy game too, yet it's been translated into multi4 among other languages such as korean and so on so forth. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Being heavy text based doesn't have anything to do with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's more a localization thing. Does people other than the japs know what the Death Note anime is? Nope.. It hasn't officially been translated.. So why bother unless the game is really really good and actually fit those audiences?

*end rant of randomness


----------



## Kurai (Feb 17, 2007)

god damn, that sixb0nes all he does is whinges and complains. i just looked all his posts and there all negative


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Feb 17, 2007)

patch patch PAtch PATCH PATCH!!!!!


----------



## - Wrath of God - (Feb 17, 2007)

Why couldn't there be an english mode like in Phoenix Wright T_T


----------



## phoood (Feb 17, 2007)

Can someone tell me that is isn't some Gothic looking material that 16 year old girls on devianTART read.

Because this seriously looks like something I should _definitely_ not read.

So someone convince me this is worth taking a look at (the manga).


----------



## vDrag0n (Feb 17, 2007)

QUOTE(phoood @ Feb 17 2007 said:


> Can someone tell me that is isn't some Gothic looking material that 16 year old girls on devianTART read.
> 
> Because this seriously looks like something I should _definitely_ not read.
> 
> So someone convince me this is worth taking a look at (the manga).






With such a biased preconceived opinion, why even ask to have someone convince you lol?  But uh what _do_ "Gothic looking material that 16 year old girls on devianTART read" anyways?


----------



## Gaisuto (Feb 17, 2007)

QUOTE(phoood @ Feb 16 2007 said:


> Can someone tell me that is isn't some Gothic looking material that 16 year old girls on devianTART read.
> 
> Because this seriously looks like something I should _definitely_ not read.
> 
> So someone convince me this is worth taking a look at (the manga).


"Light Yagami is a brilliant, but bored, high school student who resents the crime and corruption in the world. His life undergoes a drastic change when he discovers a mysterious notebook, known as the "Death Note", lying on the ground in the year 2003. The Death Note's instructions claim that, if a human's name is written within it, that person shall die. Light is initially skeptical of the Death Note's authenticity, believing it is just a prank. However, after experimenting with it and killing two criminals, Light is forced to admit that the Death Note is real. After meeting with the true owner of the Death Note, a Shinigami named Ryuk, Light seeks to become "the God of the new world" by passing his judgment on criminals.

Soon, the number of inexplicable deaths of reported criminals catches the attention of the International Police Organization and a mysterious detective known only as "L". L quickly learns that the serial killer, dubbed by the public as "Kira" (derived from the Japanese pronunciation of the English word "Killer"), is located in Japan. L also concludes that Kira can kill people without laying a finger on them. Light realizes that L will be his greatest nemesis, and a race to prove mental superiority between the two begins."
- Wikipedia

*The only "Gothic" in this series is when Misa first appears, but she drops the Gothic act very quickly.


----------



## kennyboy (Feb 17, 2007)

Yeah...to all the doubters, Death Note is an excellent series.

Unless you have something of a brain retardation and can't stomach things that require you to use some brain cells.


----------



## shadowboy (Feb 17, 2007)

QUOTE(kennyboy @ Feb 17 2007 said:


> Yeah...to all the doubters, Death Note is an excellent series.
> 
> Unless you have something of a brain retardation and can't stomach things that require you to use some brain cells.


You had to use your brain cells when?  The only time I used my brain was after the end when I thought of ways to make the events in vol. 7 not happen.
Great manga, but if you want to think a Science text book is better.

That said, OMG in Free mode anyone can be kira!!  WIN!!


----------



## karamu (Feb 17, 2007)

I'll probably give this game a play, but no way im going to translate it.  not only would my translation be terrible but my god what a huge task.  it could be an interesting game, we'll see.  oh and people please don't call Japanese "Japs" it is offensive.  anyway good luck on getting a translation done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i'm going to go download this now, if interested i'll let you know my thoughts on the game.


----------



## Blebleman (Feb 17, 2007)

This game kicks ass! Convincing everyone someone is Kira when YOU'RE Kira is so fun, in a maniac kind of way.


----------



## outphase (Feb 17, 2007)

QUOTE(deadmon @ Feb 17 2007 said:


> As for that story mode, it'd be fun to have Watashi as Kira..haha.
> 
> "Watashi" means "I/me"
> 
> ...



"Jap" is a racial slur. Also, there is funding behind the WoW translations as Blizzard has a market in other countries. People are asking for a patch, as in fan-translated. There is no patch coming. Believing so would be false hope. Look at the Jump series...


----------



## karamu (Feb 17, 2007)

eh..im back having played it for a little while.. wasn't very interesting for me.  not my cup of tea.  im sure some of you are going to love it though.


----------



## Buster (Feb 17, 2007)

Is this real? If yes i suppose its english, look at the back.


----------



## Heran Bago (Feb 17, 2007)

QUOTE(outphase @ Feb 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(deadmon @ Feb 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > As for that story mode, it'd be fun to have Watashi as Kira..haha.
> ...



JAP can also refer to a region. NTSC, PAL, JAP.

Actually, a lot of people are familiar with Death Note. The fan subs are quite popular, and the Manga is being released in the US with several volumes already out.

It's a little bit dark for my taste but the story is very well written.
Unfortunately, it's the kind of things goth faggots and Hot Topic retards just love.


----------



## dreassica (Feb 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Buster @ Feb 17 2007 said:


> Is this real? If yes i suppose its english, look at the back.



As the anime has been licensed for American distribution by Viz not too long ago, the chances of this game getting a states-side release seems probable to me. Especilly if the series does well over there.


----------



## Sil3n7 (Feb 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Buster @ Feb 17 2007 said:


> Is this real? If yes i suppose its english, look at the back.


Hmm where did you find that box art?


----------



## alkasetz (Feb 17, 2007)

"Alcohole use"?

Methinks this is fake.


----------



## Buster (Feb 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Sil3n7 @ Feb 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Buster @ Feb 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Is this real? If yes i suppose its english, look at the back.
> ...



Google.


----------



## Sekkyumu (Feb 17, 2007)

The boxart must be a fake. Too ugly to be true


----------



## imgod22222 (Feb 17, 2007)

QUOTE(filozof @ Feb 16 2007 said:


> I wonder if you can write the names in death note by using the stylusÂ


lol..
Let's see here...
Opium, Gaisuto, filozof, buster...
lol jk jk jk. Couldn't help myself tho.


My friends told me about death note, and i've been hearing alot about it. Right now everyone in my school is playing Ultimate Jump Stars... Maybe when i get this they'll move over. (My school plays my DS because no one else is allowed to get a flashcart)


----------



## Sil3n7 (Feb 17, 2007)

QUOTE(imgod22222 @ Feb 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(filozof @ Feb 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if you can write the names in death note by using the stylusÂ
> ...


What do you mean they arent allowed??


----------



## Buster (Feb 17, 2007)

I think their parents do not allow them to buy one.


----------



## Gaisuto (Feb 17, 2007)

There is no way that box art is real, just because a box art normally isn't finalized/rated until it's near release.


----------



## outphase (Feb 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Heran Bago @ Feb 17 2007 said:


> JAP can also refer to a region. NTSC, PAL, JAP.


That's somewhat incorrect, NTSC and PAL refer to video modes. Japan uses NTSC. If there was a designation, it would be JPN.


----------



## Gaisuto (Feb 17, 2007)

I took various screens using one of the emulators. The top screen shows nothing but text, but I assume the game is still playable if you knew what each command is. Putting the pictures here, maybe someone who can atleast understand some of the language can say what each text that appears says. Hopeful thinking on my part.


















The one I want explained the most is this part, your turn. Mainly what does each command do, mainly that big red Kanji towards the bottom right.





And all the confirmed hidden characters (MANGA SPOILERS ARE IN THIS GAME. SERIOUSLY. IF YOU FOLLOW THE ANIME ONLY, BE CAREFUL There are a few more though.
Kiyomi Takada, Raye Penbar, Naomi Misora, Kyosuke Higuchi, Takeshi Ooi, Reiji Namikawa, Sayu Yagami
Confirmed Hidden Characters


----------



## ShadowXP (Feb 17, 2007)

So I read this thread and decided to watch the first episode of Death Note... all of them seem to be easily avaliable on YouTube and since the first I've been hooked. This is a really well thought-out programme and I'm not even half interested in anime usually, but Death Note is awesome. Just about to watch the 10th ep now


----------



## Sil3n7 (Feb 17, 2007)

QUOTE(ShadowXP @ Feb 17 2007 said:


> So I read this thread and decided to watch the first episode of Death Note... all of them seem to be easily avaliable on YouTube and since the first I've been hooked. This is a really well thought-out programme and I'm not even half interested in anime usually, but Death Note is awesome. Just about to watch the 10th ep now


Wow thats really weird cause thats what im doing...


----------



## Gaisuto (Feb 17, 2007)

Also for the record. This game is SURPRISINGLY really easy to play in Japanese...I just wish I knew what each option exactly does.


----------



## butaro (Feb 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Feb 17 2007 said:


> I took various screens using one of the emulators. The top screen shows nothing but text, but I assume the game is still playable if you knew what each command is. Putting the pictures here, maybe someone who can atleast understand some of the language can say what each text that appears says. Hopeful thinking on my part.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that red kanji means special move i'll try to translate anything else on those pictures now


----------



## butaro (Feb 17, 2007)

actually harder than i thought, if there is something exact u need maybe i can help but its pretty hard for me lol especially when the characters are small. If i know the character and its small its easy but unknwon stuff is just guessing.

edit: as well i have no clue what this anime/game is about so i may have used wrong words but hopefully you understand lol


----------



## Gaisuto (Feb 17, 2007)

That Doubt/Trust up thing really was all I needed to know. That did it all. Thanks, man.


----------



## Blebleman (Feb 17, 2007)

I will explain everything to you guys.

The two important statistics are "Trust" and "Suspicion".

In the main in-game menu, when it's your turn to have a conversation, in the conversation bubbles, the BLUE writing is TRUST while the RED is SUSPICION. Trust only affects you and the target, whereas Suspicion affects everyone towards that character.

A check underneath a character's picture means the level of suspicion of that character has reached at least the yellow bar, meaning some people will probably vote for that character as being Kira. Two means most characters will probably vote for the same reasons.

Having a full Trust meter with someone can sometimes lead to really useful information that character knows. "X and X are NOT Kira" for example. I've never seen these informations lie, so basically, get trusted!

[EDIT] Butaro beat me to it by a few seconds. However, I add the following.

In the conversation menu, the big red kanji option is for special abilities. One of them makes everyone's Suspicion go up, one makes everyone's go down, one of them completely refills your conversation meter at the cost of basically passing your turn. And every character has a unique special ability. For example, Light's special ability costs 70 conversation points, but reduces his own suspicion to 0. Misa's special ability gets someone to 100% trust ( if I remember well) for the same cost.


----------



## Gaisuto (Feb 17, 2007)

How would we know if they said someone was or was not Kira, though? That's the only concern I can think of.


----------



## butaro (Feb 17, 2007)

blebleman that probably helps more than mine hehe since i have no clue what the point of the game is


----------



## Blebleman (Feb 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Feb 17 2007 said:


> How would we know if they said someone was or was not Kira, though? That's the only concern I can think of.



I guess that's what Japanese knowledge is for, lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




However, I'll type some TYPICAL stuff. (replace X with names lol)

X?X????????

?????NOT
????KIRA

????AND
????IS


----------



## Gaisuto (Feb 17, 2007)

I must know what Watari's special is.


----------



## Blebleman (Feb 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Feb 17 2007 said:


> I must know what Watari's special is.



Gimme a second.


----------



## Gaisuto (Feb 17, 2007)

I don't have Japanese language support on my computer so those Symbols, if that's what they're suppose to be, appear on my end as Question marks.


----------



## Blebleman (Feb 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Feb 17 2007 said:


> I don't have Japanese language support on my computer so those Symbols, if that's what they're suppose to be, appear on my end as Question marks.



You might want to install it. Very simple, very quick. Control Panel -> Regional and Language -> Install East Asian Support

BTW, Watari's special seems to reduce everyone's suspicion by 20, from what I get.

[EDIT]

Oh, and very important. Kira gets to vote who gets imprisoned as Kira, AND gets a free kill per round.

You might think L doesn't have a cool power like that, but whoever is L can vote to imprison, and find out DEFINITLY if someone is Kira or not.


----------



## butaro (Feb 17, 2007)

so thats what watari thing was at the top left i was trying to figure out what that was lol


----------



## Blebleman (Feb 17, 2007)

QUOTE(butaro @ Feb 17 2007 said:


> so thats what watari thing was at the top left i was trying to figure out what that was lol



Heh. For the sake of simplicity, why not? =)


----------



## Gaisuto (Feb 17, 2007)

I couldn't do it. It required the Windows XP Professional disk, and we don't have it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh well. Could you just make a quick image of the characters real fast or something?

*Nevermind. And yeah, because of you two this game has probably become 100% playable now. Thanks a ton!


----------



## Heran Bago (Feb 17, 2007)

Which emulators are you guys trying? Which ones work?


----------



## Gaisuto (Feb 18, 2007)

Well I'm playing it off my Flash Card, but I can tell you it just crashes on No$GBA before it loads.


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Feb 18, 2007)

QUOTE(alkasetz @ Feb 17 2007 said:


> "Alcohole use"?
> 
> Methinks this is fake.




lmao, nice spot


----------



## Tanas (Feb 18, 2007)

opps wrong game


----------



## skullstatue (Feb 18, 2007)

Looks very interesting, but I need to brush up on my Japanese. Let's see:
Bauku-Idiot?
Ku Nay Nay Sai-I'm very sorry?
Oregauto-Thank you?
Suzukai-To be continued?
A Ku' Ssuuuu-Dammit?
Beaukugon-White Eyes?
Pokemon-Pocket Monsters?


----------



## Xurreal (Feb 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Buster @ Feb 17 2007 said:


> Is this real? If yes i suppose its english, look at the back.



In addition to the mentioned typo, go ahead and visit the original link. www.vgboxart.com

You can see the link provides a spot for fanmade boxart.

So no, that boxart isn't real.


----------



## Gaisuto (Feb 18, 2007)

Is anyone else having Sound Issues on an M3? The sound can be fine for a while, but after a while you can hear a Bzzz noise...and after too long a really loud one starts. Putting the DS into sleep mode for even a second fixes it, but it is annoying.


----------



## outphase (Feb 18, 2007)

QUOTE(skullstatue @ Feb 17 2007 said:


> Looks very interesting, but I need to brush up on my Japanese. Let's see:
> Bauku-Idiot?
> Ku Nay Nay Sai-I'm very sorry?
> Oregauto-Thank you?
> ...


Given your poor romanization, can you at least read kana?


----------



## skullstatue (Feb 18, 2007)

Well, as long as it looks like the word I don't really care.

I don't know any Japanese at all  :'(


----------



## Gaisuto (Feb 18, 2007)

Well it's official that this is based on the manga, I just found two characters that will not be introduced in the anime for quite awhile.

Unlock Near by completing the Story Mode for the first time. Not sure about Mello yet.

Also, in the Story Mode, if you check the Middle Option, it shows you Apples from playing the game for each mission. Do you unlock certain people by having a certain amount of those apples? After I finished the game and got the credits, I unlocked a character from Part 2, which apparently the story mode didn't cover, or atleast won't unless you get a certain amount of apples, maybe?

Does anyone know if you need to get those apples to unlock more people? And if so, has anyone figured out how exactly to get them?


----------



## doyama (Feb 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Feb 18 2007 said:


> Does anyone know if you need to get those apples to unlock more people? And if so, has anyone figured out how exactly to get them?



At the beginning of each stage you will be given the specific requirements to obtain the secret apple. When you begin, the top screen shows you this information under the apple. For example, on the first stage you must win within 3 turns. For stage 2 you must finish the stage with 0 suspicion on Matsuda.


----------



## - Wrath of God - (Feb 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Xurreal @ Feb 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Buster @ Feb 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Is this real? If yes i suppose its english, look at the back.
> ...



If I had been here a bit earlier, I could've told you the boxart was fake.  The front is from one of the manga covers, and the back doesn't even contain screenshots.  And if you notice the line on the front where the nintendo ds logo meets the cover, it's not blended in as well as it would be if it were real.


----------



## [M]artin (Feb 18, 2007)

Lawl! n00b spelled Violence and Alcohol wrong on the back.


----------



## Gaisuto (Feb 18, 2007)

I was hoping that someone could translate all of the objectives? I already had the first two ones somehow anyway lol


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Feb 20, 2007)

just started watching the Anime, episode 6 ive watched up to and i have to say it is AMAZING

the subs are a bit hard to read tbh, but im re-downloading them with apparantly better subs
ment to be 37 eps in total, yeah?
only 17 available?


----------



## Gaisuto (Feb 20, 2007)

There's 18 currently, with a new one coming out from Kubu or whatever they're called every Wednesday. Kubu's sub quality has much to be desired, but they're quickest to come out and are good enough.


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Feb 20, 2007)

ah, ok, how long does it usualy take for [animanda]'s releases to come out?


----------



## Gestahl (Feb 20, 2007)

QUOTE(mr_blonde_88 @ Feb 20 2007 said:


> ah, ok, how long does it usualy take for [animanda]'s releases to come out?


Almost a week. Their ep.18 appeared only yesterday.


----------



## FGoat (Feb 21, 2007)

Need... more... episodes... got to 18 in one evening....
(or a name of another manga of equal quality 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Gestahl (Feb 21, 2007)

QUOTE(FGoat @ Feb 21 2007 said:


> Need... more... episodes... got to 18 in one evening....
> (or a name of another manga of equal quality
> 
> 
> ...


Does anyone feel that the last two episodes were kind of weak? With no action and all... I hope it gets better after that.


----------



## Sil3n7 (Feb 21, 2007)

Dang I really want episode 19 to be subbed soon. I just started waching it because of this game and I think the game would be great if translated But the anime is addicting as Hell! I even changed my ava


----------



## Bali (Feb 22, 2007)

Death note is a great manga / anime series. I'll give this game a go and see if it can live up to what's alreay out there.


----------



## I AM KIRA (Apr 11, 2007)

how do you download or get this game?


----------



## Kensukete (Jan 1, 2009)

So, no new info on this yet?


----------



## m3rox (Jan 1, 2009)

Kensukete said:
			
		

> So, no new info on this yet?



What are you talking about?


----------



## Kensukete (Jan 1, 2009)

m3rox said:
			
		

> Kensukete said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



About there being an English patch. I was just doing some random searching and checked here, was wondering if there was any news on an english patch or not.


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 1, 2009)

I don't know anything about an English patch, and it's not mentioned here.  

You can request a translation here.


----------

